# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  Зацените новый сайт "Свободный бухгалтер"

## verich

А вот и ссылка: Свободный бухгалтер

----------


## Dezire

В общем, хорошо. Читать удобно, все понятно)

----------


## wwa29

браузер  ИЕ 8 типовой
монитор 17 дюймов, разрешение экрана - 1024*768

1. не влезает на экран весь сайт по ширине, примерно процентов 15 приходится прокручивать - вправо-влево
2. при загрузке - задний фон несколько раз меняет цвет, при этом первые цвета довольно страшные и хочется закрыть страницу, та же сама проблема при переходе между страницами
3. не совсем понятно "меню" слева - нет ожидаемой руки - при наведении на ссылку, т.е. пока не нажмешь - не видно что там что то может произойти
4. при нажатии на отдельные меню - выдается следующая надпись "Внимание, обнаружена ошибка

По данному адресу публикаций на сайте не найдено, либо у вас нет доступа для просмотра информации по данному адресу."

не совсем понятно - то ли вина разработчика, то ли просто нет информации, то ли надо зарегаться

5. не сработала ссылка контакты

Это были минусы:)

плюсы
1. сайт полезный - если будет развиваться - и вся информация, которая заявлена, будет выложена.
2. скорось перехода между страницами высокая.


немного непонятно название :(

----------


## Dezire

> 1. не влезает на экран весь сайт по ширине, примерно процентов 15 приходится прокручивать - вправо-влево


Странно, у меня экран меньше, разрешение правда больше, но все помещается в окне

----------


## bestship

> А вот и ссылка: Свободный бухгалтер


Хороший сайт!:good:
Оформление - не тяжелое. Наполнение -то, что надо.
Сайт в Избранном!

----------


## Amare

_Дизайн поменялся в лучшую сторону, изменения хорошие, жаль только, что народ спит._

----------


## marina_vladi

> А вот и ссылка: Свободный бухгалтер


 гда пропал мой любимый сайт?

----------


## СветLana

Куда пропал и мой любимый сайтИИ:rtfm:



> Свободный бухгалтер

----------


## wessna

Неужели больше нельзя будет зайти на сайт Свободный бухгалтер?!:eek: Кто-нибудь что-нибудь знает? Плииииз....

----------


## yupsik

Пипец
Где обновления теперь брать а платформы не говоря о всём остальном 
Как связатся с админами сайта "Свободный Бухгалтер";"http://freebuh.bissnes.net/"
Кто что знает давайте решать вопрос
Сайт толковый и один нормальный на весь интернет был
Давайте сделаем какую то поддержку
Кто что знает пишите yura8888@bk.ru

----------


## verich

Привет! 
Чего нервничаетеИ?:confused:
Сайт переехал. Вот ссылка: http://buhgalter103.bplaced.net
Остался только форум. Кто был зарегистрирован до 01.09.2011 - входят под своими логинами, а остальные регистрируются снова.
:dance:

----------

Upitersobaka (09.12.2011)

----------


## marina_vladi

Они здесь: http://buhgalter103.bplaced.net/forum.php:)

----------


## iulka

Сайт и вправду был самый классный из тех, чтоя знала, что с ним случилось? почему переехал? Его восстановят? Это хорошо, что остался форум, но все равно много чего не сохранилось (часть тем из предыдущего форума в новом отсутсвуют)

----------


## verich

> Сайт и вправду был самый классный из тех, чтоя знала, что с ним случилось? почему переехал? Его восстановят? Это хорошо, что остался форум, но все равно много чего не сохранилось (часть тем из предыдущего форума в новом отсутсвуют)


На форуме все темы на месте.

----------


## iulka

Да, дейстивельно, теперь досмотрела, не нашла сразу периодическую литература для бухгалтера (а она на вес золота для меня). Слава Богу осталась!!!

----------


## Орхиидея

*iulka*, а как  зайти на периодическую литература для бухгалтера? я зашла под своим логином и паролем, но ничего не открывается почему то :eek: :(
Уже зашла, спасибо:blush:

----------


## _цшяфкв

Точно, хороший сайт, сам пользовал и брал и давал
кто что знает - пишите bestfrend@bigmir.net

----------

